# Case Fan connection to motherboard - Help- Please!



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to change the case fan but, the power connector isn't fitted on the 3pin motherboard connectors. Rather, it is fixed into a AUX Power Connector (the white thingy with 4 prongs). However, this doesn't want to or can't be removed. The new fan comes with lots of connectors so this isn't a problem. 

The problem is removing the old fan and the cable.

Can someone please offer sum advice on how to disconnect/remove the old fan cable?

Motherboard is FOXCONN 975X7AB. AUX PWR CONNECTOR is just above first PCI Express slot.
Many thanks


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

strange it wont come out. There is no pins or locks holding it?
Other than forcing it out(which i dont recommend) You can cut the wires to get it out. Thats the only thing i can think of.


----------



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks

Yes, I thought about cutting the wires to the connector, but, thought that a bit drastic, but, possibly the only solution. even if I cut the wires how do I tie them off to make sure they are safe. They do carry a current don't they?

Cheers


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you post a photo of the connection . .


----------



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers

I am new to this, so hope the attachment works.

The cable from the fan go straight into the white connector on the underside.

Any suggestions? I am loathe to cut anything, but do want to change the fan.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That looks like a standard molex connection . . the white part in the middle of the two black parts should all come apart if you wiggle and oull


----------



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers

A bit wiggling it is then!

Thanks for your help.

Graham


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

ive came across one of these befor and there tights as hell just wiggle it abit and pull but not too hard lol be sure not to rip it clean off the board haha


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

When you get it apart, leave the molex from the power supply hooked up to the motherboard. That's an aux power, the fan is piggybacked onto it.


----------



## graniteman118 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers Guys - all that wiggling and twiddling did the trick, but what a bu**er to get out.

Many thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry it's a bit late now, but hard-to-separate molex connector/plugs are easier when warmed up using a hair-dryer set to hot. Just don't aim it at the mobo or components for too long :wink:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)




----------

